# Ozy's nano HC Meadow



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Specs:

Tank: No name 5 gallon cornerless
Light: Innovative Marine Skkye light 8w
Filter: Finnex px-360 with noname lily pipes
Co2: Paintball regulator with offbrand atomic diffuser 45mm
Substrate: AS amazonia powder with bacter 100 and super clear
Ferts: None right now, possibly liquid dosing later if needed 


Same 20 liter no name rimless tank with a new scape. I am trying to figure out HC and this will be my second attempt. The first time was not bad, it just took forever to get anywhere in inert sand. This time I am using Amazonia powder with bacter 100 and superclear in the soil. This is the same HC from my previous attempt, I uprooted the mat and replanted it very badly. The scape didn't look good either. I tore it back down today and came up with this:










The HC is not in the greatest condition right now, but I am hoping it will survive. I couldn't find a large enough primary stone, so I played around with the small stones I had. I'm not so focused on the stone arrangement as just getting a nice even HC carpet. I can work on my rock work with a future scape. I plan to document the growth in this journal.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Some grow in pictures to track the progress, I decided to put Blyxa up at the back, mainly because my LFS got some in for the 1st time and I jumped on the chance. Anyway, the HC is looking much better, cutting away just a spot or two of BBA on it, but not bad at all. The growth is not explosive, but I like it taking its time, I know the root system is getting robust.


----------



## APT (Jun 18, 2012)

Filled in nicely in 3 weeks. Blyxa looks nice in the back corner, adds some fullness to the tank.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool little setup!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks awesome!

What kind of fish are those?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for the compliments! the fish are emerald eye rasboras. If they all get as big as two in there, they will all have to be moved for something smaller, but they like a big school. I have 15


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great so far. How much light do you have running?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I have the innovative marine skkye light 8watt. skkye light 8w Its a really nice fixture, a little expensive for just 6 LEDS, but it really works well. Seperate plugs for white and blue so I have my moonlights and CO2 start an hour before which is kinda cool. The HC likes it, moderate amount of pearling. I did have to really adjust the mounting arm as it did stick way too far out, but with it being a softer metal, I was able to bend it into the right position fairly easily. I do like the really small footprint, very compact. Overall I am happy, but am still on the hunt for something with a little higher light. 









Older photo that shows the light set up


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

An Archaea fixture would probably look great and make the HC explode. What went wrong with the first iteration if I may ask?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I used inert sand on the 1st go and that pic is of the HC about 2-3 months in to the scape. slowly creeping out, full of algae and just not healthy. I also wanted something less busy than that scape. I decided on the AS route after reading through Franks thread and wanted to set up something proper to achieve a more artistic look in a quicker timeframe. I am soo much happier already with the set up and growth, its looking how I want it to look rather than hoping I could make it happen with the sand.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Gotcha. I'd definitely dose at least potassium for now as far as feets go. ADA soil is great stuff but even they use potassium consistently after the first week. HC does great with water column ferts as well. As well as it's filling in, you'll be due for your first trim in no time!


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

This tank is coming along nicely. The Blyxa was definitely a good addition.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Been working on a bunch of hair algae about half as hard as I should be. I soaked the worst spots in excel for a few minutes last night a couple hours before the pics. I drain the water down and stop the filter, then pipette excel directly on the algae. In my experience, I should see pink algae tonight if the new amanos that were on it already have not cleared it by the time I get home. I may have to do several treatements as I cant get some on all the spots with the recommended dosage, so I will do it in steps. The 4 small amanos should make a dent fairly quickly as well... PICS





































And some fun pics and closeups


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

That HC is growing great! Looks awesome.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

love the moonlight glow in those rasboras!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking awesome.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Love that little tank!


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

looks good! how do you like the light? i just got the 4w version for a 2 g spec.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

wow that is impressive!


----------



## magnum (Jun 23, 2011)

That's awesome I have almost the exact same set up. We have the same light, tank, plants, and almost the same CO2 set up! My IM light has been going for almost a year and a half now couldn't be happier.


----------

